# Elk Ribs and Brisket



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I put my smoke to use again this weekend. I always have wanted to try some elk ribs, so I kept a side of ribs from the elk I got the weekend before. I also smoked some of the brisket as well. I normally toss the brisket in the grind pile. Both turned out better than I thought. They weren't spectacular, but I equate that more to my lack of experience in cooking ribs and brisket. I knew the brisket would be dry since there was no marbling in the muscle fibers and that it felt like a well done steak when it was still raw. To help with that, I placed some bacon slices on top, and finished cooking it in the oven wrapped in tin foil with some beef broth.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

You can never go wrong adding bacon!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

What did you do to season/pretreat the brisket? On my wild game briskets I will brine then for a couple of days in a high sugar content brine (real maple syrup is divine, with a splash of red wine, some salt, and orange juice). It helps the meat retain moisture during a low dry heat method like smoking. 

Those ribs look pretty tasty too!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go elkmule123!!! That looks great.

I'm using Amesphos for moisture control on my smoked big game ribs these days.

.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> What did you do to season/pretreat the brisket? On my wild game briskets I will brine then for a couple of days in a high sugar content brine (real maple syrup is divine, with a splash of red wine, some salt, and orange juice). It helps the meat retain moisture during a low dry heat method like smoking.
> 
> Those ribs look pretty tasty too!


I actually got the rub/seasoning mixture from this site. I found it when I did a beef brisket awhile back. It was a few replies down into the thread from the OP. The recipe makes a lot of rub, so I decided to use it again. I even used some on my ribs. I'll have to see if I can find it.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> Way2go elkmule123!!! That looks great.
> 
> I'm using Amesphos for moisture control on my smoked big game ribs these days.
> 
> .


I'll have to look into the Amesphos. I'm assuming its a powder that you spread on, or do you add it to a brine?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

elkmule123 said:


> I'll have to look into the Amesphos. I'm assuming its a powder that you spread on, or do you add it to a brine?


You can mix the powder in with the brine or mix it with water and then wet the meat down with it before adding the rub.

Amesphos is similar to the 'sodium phosphates' they use in packaged pork:


see: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/108625-velveting-game-meat.html

also elk ribs here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/30367-elk-ribs-3.html

I commend you for cooking elk ribs. Most hunters throw them away. Too bad, they are fantastic if prepared right. Elk ribs aren't easy, but it looks like you have it figured out.

.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> You can mix the powder in with the brine or mix it with water and then wet the meat down with it before adding the rub.
> 
> Amesphos is similar to the 'sodium phosphates' they use in packaged pork:
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------

